# Feedback from Swift



## SwiftGroup

You have raised some common issues and I would like to take this opportunity to give you all some feedback. This will include some attachments (if my IT skills are good enough!) 

Beds giving way - these have been redesigned for future build and the dealers have been given a bulletin to instruct them how to resolve this problem should it occur.

Aluminium framed shower doors opening in transit - a transit catch has been fitted to our current build, you can ask for this next time your vehicle is with your dealer.

Sundance 630 - lack of shelves in cupboards -this has been changed in our production. If you would like additional shelves for the rear cupboard, please contact our customer careline 01482 875740 and we will arrange to send you two, free of charge.

Heating controls not working properly - please see the attached sheet.

Floor panel lifting during transit, these are now screwed down in our production with two screws placed in diagonal corners - please ask your dealer to do this next time your vehicle is with them.

Only one attachment which has hopefully worked on here. I cannot attach photographs at the moment as the file is too big. I wanted to put an attachment on with photographs about the use of cab blinds. I will have to leave this until next week and see if I can get a "technical" resolve.

Regards
Kath


----------



## grouch

Interesting.

This would appear to be a definite result for the power of MHF.


----------



## silverlocks

makes me think of considering Swift for my next MH
Well done them :lol: 
Bob


----------



## grumpyman

I do not have a Swift but I think it is fantastic to have this type of contact.


----------



## Sagedog

Well done swift it is a shame however that it has taken this long...

...right next target Br*&^%$lls. :lol: 

Sorry in all seriousness it is great that this communication has happened and seemingly to the power of MHF.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swift Group*

Hi

I am pleased that feedback from customers - whether good or bad, but in any case constructive has been put to good use.

Russell


----------



## RedSonja

Yes Well done Swift. If only all manufacturers or dealers would do the same then most of the problems on here would disappear. Also good customer service breeds happy customers which makes them buy more of your product. I for one would consider a swift next time but not from Brownhills. 

Sonja


----------



## C7KEN

Remember the saying "you only know how good a firm is when you put them to the test" well done swift


----------



## metblue

*swift*

Well done Kath, it is good to see feedback from yourself on behalf of Swift.If things continue in this vein people ( read customers ) will show their apprection in their own ways.I am still receiving e mails from others with problems with their vans.
As I am mostly happy the way things are working out with our van but there is still some way to go before I will give you 10/10!!
Hope that you enjoyed your hols and look forward to seeing you and the rest of your happy bunch on thursday morning 09;30 next week!
Now single numbers to our hols ! europe is beckoning us !!

take care and drive safe.


----------



## asprn

Kath,

Congratulations on listening, taking positive action, and then providing good feedback. We moved onwards and outwards  from our 1994 Kontiki 820 Vogue last December, but still have a soft spot for Swift vans (and NOT the swamp at the bottom of the garden either...)

Dougie.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Thank you all very much for your kind comments. It is very encouraging and makes it all feel worthwhile.

Hopefully I will meet more of you over the next few months. I will be attending the NEC show in October where it would be nice to have a chat and a coffee with any of the forum users.

Regards
Kath

p.s. Metblue - Yes I had a brilliant holiday - I will tell you about some of the highlights next week when I see you.


----------



## bognormike

Thank you Kath; there was some discussion initially amongst the "staff" here as to whether you were really the guys from Swift group, but it looks as though things are working out well for those of our members who have been in touch; I hope other manufacturers and dealers ( :?: ) take the time to keep an eye on things here, as we all want the same thing - satisfied users of motorhomes _our members and your customers)


----------



## 105858

*How Many Swift Owners???*

Don't get carried away SwiftGroup, just take a look at how many respondents actually own a Swift. (2)

As you know, I am currently attempting to get my problems sorted out, and I can only comment that your Customer Support Personel hardly seem to be 'singing from the same songsheet' as you or Mr Peter Smith.

I for one remain to be convinced, having seemingly been 'stuck in a revolving door' between a Dealer in denial and Swift, for almost 2 months.

I would love you to prove my current opinion incorrect, so I reserve my final judgement.

Greysand


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: How Many Swift Owners???*



Greysand said:


> Don't get carried away SwiftGroup, just take a look at how many respondents actually own a Swift. (2)
> 
> As you know, I am currently attempting to get my problems sorted out, and I can only comment that your Customer Support Personel hardly seem to be 'singing from the same songsheet' as you or Mr Peter Smith.
> 
> I for one remain to be convinced, having seemingly been 'stuck in a revolving door' between a Dealer in denial and Swift, for almost 2 months.
> 
> I would love you to prove my current opinion incorrect, so I reserve my final judgement.
> 
> Greysand


I understand your need to be convinced.The horse has bolted and I have to get him back inside.So I will need some time.I have posted you a reply on your thread.Regards Peter.


----------



## mauramac

*Re: Swift Group*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am pleased that feedback from customers - whether good or bad, but in any case constructive has been put to good use.
> 
> Russell


So does that mean all your problems with Swift have been resolved then Russell - and to your complete satisfaction.....certainly hope so.

You still in UK?

Maura

Attn: Mods.

We now have had contact from Saga & Swift Group on here. Wonder if it might be worth creating some kind of space/forum just for companies to post so interested parties could access and respond easily rather than see them contained in general postings. I could be asking for something that already exists - apologies if this is the case.

M.


----------



## stewartwebr

I think it is good that Swift have been so up front to address their shortcomings. My van will be returned to them for the list of defects to be repaired. I'm just waiting for them to confirm that all defects on the list can be completed in the 7 weeks they have requested to have the van...a long time. It's like taking the kids Christmas presents away a few weeks after Christmas.

One point I would like to make on the modifications Swift have implemented. The catch that's to be fitted to the Showeroom door. This will only address part of the issue, opening in transit. The door forms part of the shower cubicle and as such the spray head points directly at it. The magnetic catch currently used is not strong enough to hold the door closed when the roof light is open and a wind is blowing. It's also so so easy just to tap whilst showering and the door swings open. This results in the showerhead spraying into the van and onto the wardrobe.
What is really required is a positive handle that can be opened from both sides. The current proposal by Swift is still not fit for purpose. But full marks for attempting to address it quickly. Suggest you feed back to design team and come up with an other idea...sorry.

Thanks again for looking into all my concerns

Happy camping to all

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561

*Re: Swift Group*

Select › ‹ Expand ›
Rapide561 wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand ›
Hi

I am pleased that feedback from customers - whether good or bad, but in any case constructive has been put to good use.

Russell

So does that mean all your problems with Swift have been resolved then Russell - and to your complete satisfaction.....certainly hope so.

You still in UK?

Maura

Attn: Mods.

We now have had contact from Saga & Swift Group on here. Wonder if it might be worth creating some kind of space/forum just for companies to post so interested parties could access and respond easily rather than see them contained in general postings. I could be asking for something that already exists - apologies if this is the case.

M.

Maura

I have ordered another Swift. The vehicle is one which you may have seen - the LHD model that was at the NEC in February this year. The motorhome has also been the subject of various reviews by magazines etc.

It is due to me in about 17 days and 2 hours time! LOL

Russell

PS - Saga - do they have a presence on MHF?

______________________________________________________________


----------



## artona

Hi Russell



> It is due to me in about 17 days and 2 hours time


 you not counting the minutes then, I thought you would be excited :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*new van*

Hi Stew

Well the 2000+ mile test run to Lake Garda should sort out the men from the boys.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup

stewartwebr said:


> I think it is good that Swift have been so up front to address their shortcomings. My van will be returned to them for the list of defects to be repaired. I'm just waiting for them to confirm that all defects on the list can be completed in the 7 weeks they have requested to have the van...a long time. It's like taking the kids Christmas presents away a few weeks after Christmas.
> 
> One point I would like to make on the modifications Swift have implemented. The catch that's to be fitted to the Showeroom door. This will only address part of the issue, opening in transit. The door forms part of the shower cubicle and as such the spray head points directly at it. The magnetic catch currently used is not strong enough to hold the door closed when the roof light is open and a wind is blowing. It's also so so easy just to tap whilst showering and the door swings open. This results in the showerhead spraying into the van and onto the wardrobe.
> What is really required is a positive handle that can be opened from both sides. The current proposal by Swift is still not fit for purpose. But full marks for attempting to address it quickly. Suggest you feed back to design team and come up with an other idea...sorry.
> 
> Thanks again for looking into all my concerns
> 
> Happy camping to all
> 
> Stewart


Well 7 weeks is bloody stupid to start with! It should be more like 7/10 days.The plus point for me having your motorhome back is that the design/production team can look at the design problems.Please make sure your list is comprehensive and if we can do you a few mods we will do.Peter.


----------



## mauramac

Hi Russell

I don't want to deflect this topic from Swift but yes Saga did come on and post quite a bit in response to Insurance queries a while ago. I was quite impressed that as a Company they took trouble to do so and now with Swift doing the same I think it would be good if there was a separate area where Companies could come on and talk to their customers and then maybe we could get more of them involved.

When it is tackled within a topic it sort of gets lost - hence you didn't know about Saga being on here.

Just a thought.

Glad to hear you got new MH arriving soon - was that part of the deal because of all problems with the Kontiki?

Maura


----------



## bognormike

"PS - Saga - do they have a presence on MHF?"

now, Russell that's below the belt, some of us are over 50 & qualify for Saga membership (even if it was maliciously bought for us by relatives who should know better!)

Don't know whether they lurk on here, though.


Ps sorry, I messed up your post


----------



## Rapide561

*Saga*

Hi

No worry Mike. I thought that Saga had a presence after reading Maura's thread.

Russell

I did try to go on a Saga holiday but was refused.


----------



## 105858

SwiftGroup said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is good that Swift have been so up front to address their shortcomings. My van will be returned to them for the list of defects to be repaired. I'm just waiting for them to confirm that all defects on the list can be completed in the 7 weeks they have requested to have the van...a long time. It's like taking the kids Christmas presents away a few weeks after Christmas.
> 
> One point I would like to make on the modifications Swift have implemented. The catch that's to be fitted to the Showeroom door. This will only address part of the issue, opening in transit. The door forms part of the shower cubicle and as such the spray head points directly at it. The magnetic catch currently used is not strong enough to hold the door closed when the roof light is open and a wind is blowing. It's also so so easy just to tap whilst showering and the door swings open. This results in the showerhead spraying into the van and onto the wardrobe.
> What is really required is a positive handle that can be opened from both sides. The current proposal by Swift is still not fit for purpose. But full marks for attempting to address it quickly. Suggest you feed back to design team and come up with an other idea...sorry.
> 
> Thanks again for looking into all my concerns
> 
> Happy camping to all
> 
> Stewart
> 
> 
> 
> Well 7 weeks is bloody stupid to start with! It should be more like 7/10 days.The plus point for me having your motorhome back is that the design/production team can look at the design problems.Please make sure your list is comprehensive and if we can do you a few mods we will do.Peter.
Click to expand...

The letter sent to customers states the following.
'Our aim is to complete repairs within a 6 weeks period'.
If 7 weeks is 'bloody stupid', what is 6 weeks?


----------



## bognormike

*Re: Saga*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> No worry Mike. I thought that Saga had a presence after reading Maura's thread.
> 
> Russell
> 
> I did try to go on a Saga holiday but was refused.


you'll get to qualify eventually! :wink:


----------



## stewartwebr

Firstly, let me apologise to Peter the MD of Swift. I mentioned in previous post that Swift will need my van back for 7 weeks...correction, it is actual 6 weeks.

I have sent a list of items that need looking at Peter and to be honest I don't think they will take that long. The list has some missing items and things that need minor adjustment. In my mind I would say 5 days work.

Going on again about the shower room door please have your design team look at this as a matter of urgency. The current set up is completely useless. The door flies open as soon as you move the vehicle. Granted the proposal to and offer to fit a catch on the exterior will address this issue but we need to stop the door opening when the room is in use. It's designed as a shower room but without some way of securing the door it cannot be used. Unfit for purpose at present.

E-Mail from Swift:

Dear Mr Robertson

2007 Swift Moto Sundance 630L /MHB***

Thank you for your email and confirming the full list of faults, if you do think of any more please do not hesitate to contact me.

I have booked your van into our repair centre week commencing 17th September 2007, our transport company will collect your van from Motorhome Scotland one day in that week.

We anticipate to have all the repairs completed within a 6 week period, however we do always try to improve this as much as possible. I will contact you once your van arrives and also when completed.

Can you please try and empty the van of personal possessions as much as possible, I do understand if not all items can be removed but as much as possible will help.

Thank you again for being so understanding and if I can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact me.


Yours sincerely


Lynsey Place
Customer Care Team Leader


Looks like Peter needs to speak with his Customer Care Team as it looks from the message above that they work to a 6 week period. In my opinion it could be an area that Peter focuses on to improve. Then again if he does the good job he promises then this kind of repairs will be a thing of the past.......I hope!

Regards,

Stewart


----------



## SwiftGroup

stewartwebr said:


> Firstly, let me apologise to Peter the MD of Swift. I mentioned in previous post that Swift will need my van back for 7 weeks...correction, it is actual 6 weeks.
> 
> I have sent a list of items that need looking at Peter and to be honest I don't think they will take that long. The list has some missing items and things that need minor adjustment. In my mind I would say 5 days work.
> 
> Going on again about the shower room door please have your design team look at this as a matter of urgency. The current set up is completely useless. The door flies open as soon as you move the vehicle. Granted the proposal to and offer to fit a catch on the exterior will address this issue but we need to stop the door opening when the room is in use. It's designed as a shower room but without some way of securing the door it cannot be used. Unfit for purpose at present.
> 
> E-Mail from Swift:
> 
> Dear Mr Robertson
> 
> 2007 Swift Moto Sundance 630L /MHB***
> 
> Thank you for your email and confirming the full list of faults, if you do think of any more please do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> I have booked your van into our repair centre week commencing 17th September 2007, our transport company will collect your van from Motorhome Scotland one day in that week.
> 
> We anticipate to have all the repairs completed within a 6 week period, however we do always try to improve this as much as possible. I will contact you once your van arrives and also when completed.
> 
> Can you please try and empty the van of personal possessions as much as possible, I do understand if not all items can be removed but as much as possible will help.
> 
> Thank you again for being so understanding and if I can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Lynsey Place
> Customer Care Team Leader
> 
> Looks like Peter needs to speak with his Customer Care Team as it looks from the message above that they work to a 6 week period. In my opinion it could be an area that Peter focuses on to improve. Then again if he does the good job he promises then this kind of repairs will be a thing of the past.......I hope!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Stewart


Bless them! They are still working to the old time scales!6 weeks is bloody stupid as well!If we have a customers Motorhome back it should be turned round as quickly as humanly possible.They are being cautious.I have emailed you comments of yesterday Stuart so the team will look at them tomorrow and come back to you with there answer. Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Greysand said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is good that Swift have been so up front to address their shortcomings. My van will be returned to them for the list of defects to be repaired. I'm just waiting for them to confirm that all defects on the list can be completed in the 7 weeks they have requested to have the van...a long time. It's like taking the kids Christmas presents away a few weeks after Christmas.
> 
> One point I would like to make on the modifications Swift have implemented. The catch that's to be fitted to the Showeroom door. This will only address part of the issue, opening in transit. The door forms part of the shower cubicle and as such the spray head points directly at it. The magnetic catch currently used is not strong enough to hold the door closed when the roof light is open and a wind is blowing. It's also so so easy just to tap whilst showering and the door swings open. This results in the showerhead spraying into the van and onto the wardrobe.
> What is really required is a positive handle that can be opened from both sides. The current proposal by Swift is still not fit for purpose. But full marks for attempting to address it quickly. Suggest you feed back to design team and come up with an other idea...sorry.
> 
> Thanks again for looking into all my concerns
> 
> Happy camping to all
> 
> Stewart
> 
> 
> 
> Well 7 weeks is bloody stupid to start with! It should be more like 7/10 days.The plus point for me having your motorhome back is that the design/production team can look at the design problems.Please make sure your list is comprehensive and if we can do you a few mods we will do.Peter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The letter sent to customers states the following.
> 'Our aim is to complete repairs within a 6 weeks period'.
> If 7 weeks is 'bloody stupid', what is 6 weeks?
Click to expand...

Stupid as well!!!


----------



## Trance

Completly agree with your comments about the toilet door stewart. A catch will only cure one of the issues with this door. 
On the subject about beds, personnely i feel the timber used on the rear lounge bed of my van is a poor quality and curing the problem with future vans does not cure the vans that have been built. The bed slats are not going to last made of the timber you have built present ones with. I would suggest you rip these out and make them from good solid beech or even aluminium tubing ( light and stong). I hope you don't just stick a few more screws in them!!!

Gregg


----------



## Trance

Quote from attached doc 

"If a Truma Ultraheat is fitted the control panel enables the 12v supply used for the air distribution fan. 230v and gas operation of the space heater are not affected by the control panel, however the start and end time for operation of the air distribution fan can be pre-determined by the automatic control feature of the control panel. Position the fan control on the top of the space heater casing, to automatic or manual operation, before setting the timer on the control panel".

If i have read this correctly you are saying that the control panel cannot control the convection heater. Why have you got a thermostat control on the panel?. This would defeat the purpose of having a temp controlled environment. The heater will run on although the fan is off and you have set a desired temp. The 230v heater should turn off as well as the fan, to set the desired room temp, otherwise whats the point of the system?

Gregg


----------



## SwiftGroup

Trance said:


> Quote from attached doc
> 
> "If a Truma Ultraheat is fitted the control panel enables the 12v supply used for the air distribution fan. 230v and gas operation of the space heater are not affected by the control panel, however the start and end time for operation of the air distribution fan can be pre-determined by the automatic control feature of the control panel. Position the fan control on the top of the space heater casing, to automatic or manual operation, before setting the timer on the control panel".
> 
> If i have read this correctly you are saying that the control panel cannot control the convection heater. Why have you got a thermostat control on the panel?. This would defeat the purpose of having a temp controlled environment. The heater will run on although the fan is off and you have set a desired temp. The 230v heater should turn off as well as the fan, to set the desired room temp, otherwise whats the point of the system?
> 
> Gregg


Gregg,im going home now I will get an answer tomorrow.Peter


----------



## Trance

Thank you peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Truma Ultrheat*

Hi Gregg,

I will be honest with you, you are right this is was a mistake. Unfortunately neither the programmable timer nor the thermostat operates the gas or 230V elements of the heaters - it can only operate the 12v fan on the heater which is fairly pointless.

This was a huge mistake which I have to say wasn't picked up by my team.

Originally we were contemplating fitting an alternative heating system which was able to operate by a programmable timer and thermostat. Unfortunately at the 11th hour we identified issues and concerns that meant we took the decision to change back to a more conventional Truma heating system. Unfortunately the control panel which was new at the time and the owners handbook was never amended to remove these functions - it was completely overlooked.

We have now amended our control panel and removed the thermostat and the timer function and amended our handbooks.

I can only apologise for this mistake which should have been picked up and corrected much earlier.

Regards
Andy Spacey
Design & Development Director - Swift.


----------



## 89210

Hi folks
I'd just like to say " well done swift, for addressing and sorting the 
problems and for having the honesty to say we made a mistake"
Refreshing to see.
We own a swift and were going to go elsewhere having read about 
various problems, however seeing the responce to said problems
i think we'll stay brand loyal, mostly cos we like-em.
We'd like to offer our services to the r&d dept and test a 
brand spanking new 6mtr rear lounge model for a year or two.
We don't require payment, but if it's offered it'd be churlish to 
turn-it down. :lol: 

I'll get me coat 

nige


----------



## Trance

Andy,

I am sorry to hear that you never incorporated the thermostat into the heating arrangement, as i think this would make a very good set up. Would it not be possible to run this into the 230 v system to control the heater as the fan is controlled. Electronics is not one of my strong points, but would it not be easy enough to doctor the thermostat into the 230v wiring? This would be a very beneficial set up, and one of the reasons that attracted me to your product. I would very much like to see it function as part of my van set up. 

Gregg


----------



## SwiftGroup

highwayman said:


> Hi folks
> I'd just like to say " well done swift, for addressing and sorting the
> problems and for having the honesty to say we made a mistake"
> Refreshing to see.
> We own a swift and were going to go elsewhere having read about
> various problems, however seeing the responce to said problems
> i think we'll stay brand loyal, mostly cos we like-em.
> We'd like to offer our services to the r&d dept and test a
> brand spanking new 6mtr rear lounge model for a year or two.
> We don't require payment, but if it's offered it'd be churlish to
> turn-it down. :lol:
> 
> I'll get me coat
> 
> nige


Hi Nigel

Thanks for your positive comments - we will bear your offer in mind!!

Regards

Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup

Trance said:


> Andy,
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you never incorporated the thermostat into the heating arrangement, as i think this would make a very good set up. Would it not be possible to run this into the 230 v system to control the heater as the fan is controlled. Electronics is not one of my strong points, but would it not be easy enough to doctor the thermostat into the 230v wiring? This would be a very beneficial set up, and one of the reasons that attracted me to your product. I would very much like to see it function as part of my van set up.
> 
> Gregg


Gregg

I do not know the implications but the question will be asked and I will let you know

Kath


----------



## stewartwebr

Thank you for such an informative reply. Andy.

Given you are telling us a mistake has been made the question on my mind having a 6 week old van is:

What are the plans to address the mistake and will it be put right in my van (It's on it's way to Swift later this month) If so what's the fix. My understanding of the system on purchase was that I could set the timer before going to bed and wake to have a nice warm van which would be controlled by timer. Is a mod planned to allow me to have this facility and will it be done when you have the van?

Regards,

Stewart Robertson


----------



## nukeadmin

I have received the relevant document from Kath which she had difficulty adding to the post. I took the liberty of converting it to a PDF file and it is attached below.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Timer for heating system*

Gregg and Stewart

Unfortunately, there is not a way of providing timer switchings for either the 230v or gas systems.

To operate the gas a solution solenoids would need to be developed. For the 230v, a smart switch gear would need to be developed. In either case, there isnt the electronic interfaces in the heater to work with.

We can see no way of providing this function that is currently availbavle to us.

As we said earlier this was a genuine mistake.

Regards
Andy


----------



## Trance

Andy,

To be honest with you the situation with the heater controls isn't really an acceptable answer. For example when you decide to go and buy a car, one of the things that attracts you to this brand is air conditioning, the car has a button for it on the controls. The salesman sells you it because it has. When you take the car home you find the air conditioning does not work, you take it back and ask for it to be fixed. The company then tell you it isn't supposed to work. Are you pissed off, you bet you are. Do you not supply this on higher range models?. 

My van is currently at your factory for repair of the various faults, i trust you will find a solution to the heater controls while the van is with you.

Gregg


----------



## stewartwebr

I find the answer from Swift on the heating timer issue to be unacceptable. It's only a 240volt heater after all. I can see no reason why a timer cannot be added to the 240Volt circuit to allow timed operation. If the control panel was switched to manual, power will be provided constantly to the heater, if you stick a timer between the elements and the control surely you would be able to control the timing of the 240volt heater operation.

In short I agree with the comment that was made previous. The answer that it cannot be done is unacceptable and a solution should be found. We bought a product which said it could do one thing and now told it does something else by the manufacturer due to their mistake......Come on Swift Design team start to design. I'm at a loss why you can't work out a solution to this one. My control engineers here have come up with at least 3 solutions......are we starting to look at cost perhaps???????

Given the other areas that have caused us concern, which in my view are very basic. For example the shower room door catch. I think Peter should be looking very hard at his design team their concepts and testing and more importantly attention to detail. By this I mean don't fit something that meets the cost and cosmetic design if it's not fit for purpose.

One other thing on the heating timer control issue. The design team make the comment that they changed design at the last minute due to some other issues. In industry this is where most are caught out. The last dash to the delivery and a change. This is where procedures and Management of Change must be implemented to prevent the issues that have now been recognised. The customer has bought something that they have been told can do one thing and now find that it does something else.....not acceptable....unless of course it can be rectified.

Stewart


----------



## SwiftGroup

stewartwebr said:


> I find the answer from Swift on the heating timer issue to be unacceptable. It's only a 240volt heater after all. I can see no reason why a timer cannot be added to the 240Volt circuit to allow timed operation. If the control panel was switched to manual, power will be provided constantly to the heater, if you stick a timer between the elements and the control surely you would be able to control the timing of the 240volt heater operation.
> 
> In short I agree with the comment that was made previous. The answer that it cannot be done is unacceptable and a solution should be found. We bought a product which said it could do one thing and now told it does something else by the manufacturer due to their mistake......Come on Swift Design team start to design. I'm at a loss why you can't work out a solution to this one. My control engineers here have come up with at least 3 solutions......are we starting to look at cost perhaps???????
> 
> Given the other areas that have caused us concern, which in my view are very basic. For example the shower room door catch. I think Peter should be looking very hard at his design team their concepts and testing and more importantly attention to detail. By this I mean don't fit something that meets the cost and cosmetic design if it's not fit for purpose.
> 
> One other thing on the heating timer control issue. The design team make the comment that they changed design at the last minute due to some other issues. In industry this is where most are caught out. The last dash to the delivery and a change. This is where procedures and Management of Change must be implemented to prevent the issues that have now been recognised. The customer has bought something that they have been told can do one thing and now find that it does something else.....not acceptable....unless of course it can be rectified.
> 
> Stewart


Stewart,I will go over it all with them tomorrow to see what is the problem ,it most certainly is not one of cost or not wanting to do it but one of technicality and with respect to your engineers its easy to offer solutions when they dont know the full facts ie liasing with Truma and Sergeants our loom suppliers ,anyway be sure if we can do it we will/Peter.


----------



## Pixelpusher

To Swift Group.....

1. I've been waiting since March this year for a replacment bed support which broke after only a couple of days usage. The design seems to be very weak and I'm glad to hear that it's being redesigned for future builds. However, could you provide us with details of what the retrofit action will be for those of us who are currently having problems. I would like to have confidence that the fix is going to be effective before I make the journey to the dealer to have it implemented.

2. On the question of the Heater Controls, I first brought this to the attention of Swift shortly after taking delivery of my vehicle in February 2007. The response from Swift appeared to me to be very defensive at the time and quite categorically stated that 'that's the way it is and we're not going to change it'

I understand mistakes happen but we bought these vehicles on the understanding that certain features that were being advertised and promoted by the dealers would actually be fitted and working. This one does not. It is not impossible to make this work and I hope that a fix will be available soon. 

3. Lifting floor panels - if the fix is for the dealers to screw down the floor panel, could a bulletin be provided here which outlines how to do this. A trip to the dealer just for this can be quite expensive for some folks. 

4. Entry light problem - I understand a bulletin has or is being issued to the dealers to rectify this problem. Again could I request the bulletin be made available here so we can see the details and what the result of the fix will be.

5. Some additional feedback for you to consider, while we have your attention. 

a. My vehicle has two 13A sockets mounted vertically, one above the other. With the abundance of 'pregnant plugs' and moulded plugs it is often impossible two have two appliances plugged in at the same time. I would suggest rotating the sockets through 90deg.
(BTW: one of the sockets is jammed and will not longer take a plug.)

b. Back to the beds again. A 'stay' fitted to the hinged beds support could be a useful feature. I found it tricky to hold up the bed support while loading and unloading items from the storage space below.

c. Just a little more attention to 'quietising' the vehicle. Some of the additional plastic mouldings for the cab blinds tend to rattle, as do some of the lower cupboard doors and trays. I bought some felt sticky pads and applied these in various areas and considerably reduced the rattles. I'm still trying to work out how to stop the internal shower door from rattling against the outer door.

All in all a great vehicle which will be even better once these few remaing issues are fixed.

Thxs
Colin


----------



## ash

*HELP*

ash

Joined: Aug 17, 2006 
Posts: 75 
Thanked 2 times in 2 posts

MH: swift bolero

Medals: None

Status: Online 
Found MHF how ?
Friend

CAN YOU PLEASE TELL ME WHY IT TAKES SO LONG TO GET PARTS FROM SWIFT......

We took delivery of our new Balero end of July,we ordered and PAID for all extras and were promised that we would get them when we arrived back from ous holidays which was the middle of August ,GUESS WHAT we are still waiting and it is getting beyond a joke everytime we ring aftersales at brownhills we are promised a call back and it never happens. .....Lovely van but lots of scratches to body and windows which brownhills will do HOPEFULLY when it goes in for repair ....


----------

